# Tag Heuer Kirium CL111A questions.



## squid (Jul 20, 2007)

Any feedback on this Tag heuer Kirium Model?
I just bought 1 from Ebay. Planning to have it cleaned and also have the battery replaced from Tag heuer Service center. 
How often do i have to have it cleaned? how long does the battery life last?

Any tips?
Also planning to buy a replacement rubber strap for my watch since it originally comes with a metal strap, any nice replacement strap besides the original ft6000 which is quite expensive.

btw how often should i get my tags cleaned? I also have a series 200, the old f1 and a link. not sure how often shoul di get them cleaned/overhauled?


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello squid,
I do have a Kirium but not this specific model. So, here are my answers:
1. I like your particular model, I think it's the most practical "multifunction" watch, even more so than the Breitling Aerospace. I have a Bulova Accutron with the same movement.

2. A quartz watch can go a long time w/o a cleaning service. A lot of us have quartz watches going back 2 to 3 decades without a cleaning and they work fine. A check of the rubber seals around the case back and crown is all you need--every time you have the battery replaced by a competent watch maker or service center with water pressure checking machines (NO mall jewelery kiosk battery changes). I suspect you may have to replace the digital readout module before you'll need a complete overhaul. If your other TAGs happen to be mechanical watches, then a complete overhaul is needed every 5 years or so or better yet, when you notice a dramatic loss of time, etc--best to follow the adage; if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Preventive maintenance is ok for your car, but not your watch; much more of a chance of a typical service technician dicking up the watch than doing it good. 

3. Battery will last 3 to 4 years.

4. The unique integral case/bracelet design precludes "any nice replacement strap"; I think you're stuck with a factory original only. I purchased a rubber replacement strap for my Kirium and I greatly prefer it to the stiff, overbearing metal one. When ordering, remember to ask for the metal deployant clasp (at extra cost, of course) since the rubber strap & clasp come separate. 

Congratulations and enjoy your watch,
heb


----------



## squid (Jul 20, 2007)

heb said:


> Hello squid,
> I do have a Kirium but not this specific model. So, here are my answers:
> 1. I like your particular model, I think it's the most practical "multifunction" watch, even more so than the Breitling Aerospace. I have a Bulova Accutron with the same movement.
> 
> ...


thnaks Heb 
for this specific model, does the digital part last? I'm a little worried since this model looks complicated?
btw how much did the clasp cost?
I'm currently considering this replacement strap

http://cgi.ebay.com/Silicone-Rubber...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2ea9ffabcc


----------



## dmr33 (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy to chime in here.

I've had 2-3 of these pass through. From what I recall the battery is lithium and should be rated at 5+ years.

The replica strap in the eBay auction is a cheap one. I've ordered the same strap earlier this year and it ripped within a few weeks. The genuine TAG strap is expensive, but really the best in quality and durability.. you'd need to buy the deployment clasp too. Definitely not an inexpensive duo.

The shape of the case make retrofitting a standard strap a tough venture. I'd stick with the steel bracelet. It should be all brushed finished (BA0700), so its very easy, quick to run it on a buff to clean up.

I hope you got the instructions. Its a complicated watch. Lots of spinning on the crown to manuever the functiions. I would think the crown/movement would wear first.

Good luck.

David


----------



## squid (Jul 20, 2007)

dmr33 said:


> Happy to chime in here.
> 
> I've had 2-3 of these pass through. From what I recall the battery is lithium and should be rated at 5+ years.
> 
> ...


thanks David  I'll just wait till the batteries need to be replaced before bringing to the service center  , i guess i'll stick with the metal braelet for now since the original rubber bracelets are really ex:-spensive

really wish they sell them cheaper.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

squid said:


> thnaks Heb
> for this specific model, does the digital part last? I'm a little worried since this model looks complicated?
> btw how much did the clasp cost?
> I'm currently considering this replacement strap
> ...


Hello,

I don't know how long the digital part lasts, but I personally wouldn't worry about it.

Not too complicated; a quick read of the instruction manual and a few minutes trying it out is all you'll need.

I don't know how much the deployant clasp cost because I didn't order one; I used a cheap one from one of my old rubberlike straps.

I'm happy to see they do have a inexpensive, after market strap for the Kirium. From the picture, the traditional buckle will be good enough, no need to order an expensive replacement.

Let us know how that strap works out.

heb


----------



## squid (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks heb , foung in amazon the clqsp cost 175$ and strap another 250$ i think will try out the replacement strap first will post update


----------



## Cronus (Dec 26, 2009)

squid said:


> thanks heb , foung in amazon the clqsp cost 175$ and strap another 250$ i think will try out the replacement strap first will post update


The vulcanized rubber replacement strap (ft6002) I received from the service center 2 1/2 years ago only cost $165. I am not sure if they replaced the clasp or just cleaned it. The paperwork doesn't specify. You may want to call them for a price.


----------



## squid (Jul 20, 2007)

Cronus said:


> The vulcanized rubber replacement strap (ft6002) I received from the service center 2 1/2 years ago only cost $165. I am not sure if they replaced the clasp or just cleaned it. The paperwork doesn't specify. You may want to call them for a price.


thanks. I've ordered a cheaper replacement bracelet from ebay, will try it first, if not satisfied with the replacement, will try to call tag heuer dealer, though i think it will be hard to find here since kirium has been discontinued


----------



## squid (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi,

My replacement strap finally arrived.


----------



## J_C_Denton1 (Aug 8, 2008)

How do you change the strap?


----------



## Karmabum (Feb 9, 2010)

I've owned this watch since 1999. It's a great watch but very expensive to maintain. I use this as my everyday watch. Wear it in the shower, pretty much all the time. I've had to replace the battery every 3 years (about $60) and the strap 3x (first two times $160 but now $275). The watch only cost me like $1,400. I'll pay more for the straps than the watch! I do have the rubber strap and refuse to get the metal one which may reduce the cost of replacing. If I didn't wear the watch during sports (like tennis and golf) or in the shower, my guess is that the strap would last a lot longer.

But it is a great watch.



squid said:


> Any feedback on this Tag heuer Kirium Model?
> I just bought 1 from Ebay. Planning to have it cleaned and also have the battery replaced from Tag heuer Service center.
> How often do i have to have it cleaned? how long does the battery life last?
> 
> ...


----------



## twc (Feb 26, 2010)

I used to have my Kirium serviced/cleaned every two years b/c I used it around water a lot and wanted the seals 100%, but as someone else mentioned, it's expensive (and only getting moreso you might have noticed). Since moving to a cheaper-to-maintain beater piece for anything around water, I've chilled out on the service intervals ... 3-4 years now. YMMV. I do still love the Kirium shape, though.


----------



## sierra2kilo (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm stoked to see all the Kirium love here lately! Great design; wish they didn't drop it.

I'd imagine the rubber parts of the watch (seals + strap) really dislike the shower.


----------



## XXsniperXX (Feb 25, 2008)

I still have this watch. its been with me for 6 yrs now. I didnt like the metal bracelet that much thats why i hardly use it. but after replacing it w/ rubber strap it looked so much better. Now i use it atleast once a week since i have like 12 watches to use. I just replaced the battery about 3 weeks ago. Just bought the rubber strap from tag service center w/c cost me only 11,000 philippine peso. I was surprised that the battery & rubber seal only cost 250 pesos!!!! This was all done at Tag service center. :-! Was told by them that it doesnt need cleaning & replacement battery will last for only 2 yrs.


----------



## kaiwa (Dec 30, 2009)

Do you guys spray cologne on your OEM rubber strap?
I have TAG kirium WL111e and when new the strap had a nice vanilla smell to it. Now, 6 years later it doesn't  It gets kinda funky with sweat and it when gets wet. I spray some cologne on it.


----------



## gatsuk (Apr 14, 2010)

hope you don't mind me chiming in. hehehe
my dad gave me his old kirium full size model, and my problem is it's kinda small and it just barely fits my wrist. i asked my dad where the extra links are and he said he'd lost it. tough luck. do any of you guys know where i can score extra links for this watch? i checked out ebay the price is quite steep. hehehe the rubber straps from hongkong are quite nice but i don't know bout the quality. what's your take about that? hope somebody could help me.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Bringing up super old post. Any idea what battery kirium f1 uses?

My EOL is flashing.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

The Kirium F1 is powered by a CR2320 type cell.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Managed to do it. Thanks.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Managed to do it. Thanks.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Mine has just died too, last week! Will need to do this same job as you, sometime in the next few days.


----------



## Scottgard (Dec 4, 2020)

squid said:


> Hi,
> 
> My replacement strap finally arrived.


hello, this is exactly the watch strap I am looking for. I don't like the new rubber watch clasp. do you know where I can get this watch band? thanks, Scott


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

I have owned 5 Kirium’s over the years. One Formula 1. It is a great watch but sadly a tad small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRX (Dec 23, 2020)

I just replaced the steel bracelet of my Kirium F1 Tag Heuer. The steel one was either too big or (if I removed a link) too small. I wanted a quality leather strap because it would be adjustable. Tag said they don't have leather straps, but watchstrapworld dot com does, for about £49.99 (in the UK), plus shipping of course. It is a quality strap that will last a long time.

I am not aware of any other places that sell Tag parts.

Regarding cleaning frequency, I had my Kirium about 14 years before I had it completely serviced by Tag Heuer in Canada. It stopped running properly, so that's how I knew a cleaning/servicing was needed. ^_^ Mind you, I was not submerging the watch; if I had been, I would have pressure-tested the seals more frequently. Tag recommends every two years, but that seems excessive.



squid said:


> Any feedback on this Tag heuer Kirium Model?
> I just bought 1 from Ebay. Planning to have it cleaned and also have the battery replaced from Tag heuer Service center.
> How often do i have to have it cleaned? how long does the battery life last?
> 
> ...


----------



## jamesbiz (Sep 11, 2010)

cfw said:


> I have owned 5 Kirium's over the years. One Formula 1. It is a great watch but sadly a tad small.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


maybe silly question, but why not add a link?


----------



## jamesbiz (Sep 11, 2010)

DRX said:


> I just replaced the steel bracelet of my Kirium F1 Tag Heuer. The steel one was either too big or (if I removed a link) too small. I wanted a quality leather strap because it would be adjustable. Tag said they don't have leather straps, but watchstrapworld dot com does, for about £49.99 (in the UK), plus shipping of course. It is a quality strap that will last a long time.
> 
> I am not aware of any other places that sell Tag parts.
> 
> Regarding cleaning frequency, I had my Kirium about 14 years before I had it completely serviced by Tag Heuer in Canada. It stopped running properly, so that's how I knew a cleaning/servicing was needed. ^_^ Mind you, I was not submerging the watch; if I had been, I would have pressure-tested the seals more frequently. Tag recommends every two years, but that seems excessive.


Kiriums have half links for just this purpose. Kirum clasps also have micro adjustments. I feel like a lot of people don't know this detail about this tho.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

jamesbiz said:


> maybe silly question, but why not add a link?


Casing diameter not bracelet size

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbiz (Sep 11, 2010)

cfw said:


> Casing diameter not bracelet size
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol so then yes, it was a silly question.


----------

